# Who daily drives old stuff by CHOICE??



## Railroader (Feb 23, 2021)

I do.

My most driven vehicle is a 2000 4runner SR5.  Had it since 2012, fix what breaks, and keep going.  Almost 300K on the clicker.  It ain't pretty, but I ain't neither. 

Would not think twice about leaving for Alaska from Georgia in it tomorrow morning.

I also have a 2008 F250 XL gas motor, 175K and the little 98 Tacoma I just bought.

Liability insurance, no payments, and at least two work at all times..lol

So who else drives old stuff daily by choice, and what ya got?


----------



## Boondocks (Feb 23, 2021)

I do.1998 Jeep Sahara 67,000 miles,2003 F250 6.0 diesel all stock 165,000 ,2012 F150  Eco Boost 93,000 .All run good and are driven weekly.And they are all paid for!!!Now try and make me understand why i need a new truck and a big payment.


----------



## hdgapeach (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm with y'all.  Newest I have is a 2002 F250 with the 7.3. The better half drives it daily.  Mine is a '97 (OBS) with the 7.3.  The rest of the fleet includes a '96 and '93 Broncos and a '68 Chevy C10 to haul the weekly garbage to the dump.  I have a few other older "toys" filling up the shop space that don't get driven much anymore.

I lied!! The newest vehicle I have is the 2019 Harley.  Got it out and enjoyed the "spring" day today.  Almost forgot about that one.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 23, 2021)

my daily driver is my 97 jeep wrangler with 165k on it. my 2014 ram ecodiesel sits now that im retired. and my 1994 bronco with 220k is about to be for sale because it never gets driven.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 23, 2021)

I drive a 1988 Jeep Wrangler with a good ol' straight six.136000 original miles.Belonged to a military man and sat up for years.
Hope to get at least a hundred thousand more out of it.


----------



## ugajay (Feb 23, 2021)

I do. 2001 dodge dakota with 365,000 miles on it. It's rusted, it burns oil, but I love the fact that I can scratch it, dent it, spill a drink in it, and it don't matter at all. I haven't had a truck payment since my junior year of college, and I'm 35. I love it


----------



## Kev (Feb 23, 2021)

1995 Chevrolet Silverado, 1998 Silverado, 1999 Blazer. The blazer gets driven 100+ miles a day and the Silverados go down dirt roads a lot.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 23, 2021)

89 BMW 325i and a 2001 4runner. My daughter has a 94 Geo Prism(Corolla).


----------



## CurLee (Feb 23, 2021)

1995 XJ Jeep Cherokee. Bought a new F250 last year but it likes 80mph too much so it stays on farm duty.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 24, 2021)

2001 Silverado 180k, 2003 Dodge Ram w/Cummins 245k, and the “new” 2014 Ford Escape for the wife 180k.
At the price of new I can do a lot of repairs.


----------



## baddave (Feb 24, 2021)

my "run around huntin truck" is a 93 4runner-fully loaded and everything works- i dread the day when it dies and it will someday bc it has an oil leak in a place somewhere between the transfer case ,transmission , engine that is probably going to be more than its worth to fix . I just keep putting lucas oil treatment in it . other than that I have been all over it with repairs over the yrs- I just replaced the evaporator coil and expansion valve last week.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2021)

2002 Jeep wrangler with 145,000 drive it 80 round trip every day!!

My back up is a 99 f150 with 428??? On it. Both paid for, my wife drives an 07 nissan paid for!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 24, 2021)

1996 F-150 with 283,000 miles on it. It just keeps going


----------



## Timberman (Feb 24, 2021)

2000 4 runner 200k+
2001 Camry v6 130k
2008 Avalon 180k+
2011 Tundra 188k
2013 Avalon 24k

If it’s not evident I like Toyota’s


----------



## Redbow (Feb 24, 2021)

I drive my old '86 Chevy silverado about twice a week now it stays in my shop our of the weather when not being used.

We do have 2 2019 vehicles. My Wife has a Rogue SUV and I have a Nissan Frontier. Neither of them get driven very much being elderly and retired for many years we stay home most of the time nowadays. We had the money to pay for the Nissans and at our age we said why not ? We have not had any car payments since before the turn of the 21st century, and we have not had a mortgage in a very long time either.

Honestly I had rather have my old Chevy than either one of the Nissan's.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 24, 2021)

We've got a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee with 250K and a 2001 S10 Pickup with 225K on them.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 24, 2021)

04 chevy 4x4 with the 4.3, bought it new, gets 20mpg and still runs like a top. last new truck ILL eve buy cause aint no way I can afford a new one.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 24, 2021)

ugajay said:


> t I can scratch it, dent it, spill a drink in it, and it don't matter at all.


I got a 2001 duramax 2500hd, 295,000 mi. fixing to have to put a BCM in it I think. Got to get it to pass Inspection up here. I luv that truck, it's my ditch monster, and back road trout fishing and hunting machine.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 24, 2021)

01 silverado 2500 4wd,   I work on late model vehicles daily,  I won't own one !   They've continued to over-complicate, over-computerize every aspect of todays vehicles,  which only leads to problems with electrical circuits, connections,  grounds, etc,,  drivetrains are designed to get the most fuel mileage possible,  which the majority of the time means it is NOT going to be durable, or last very long without having to have major repairs,  for example just rebuilt the trans in a 2017 silverado with only 90k on the clock,  seeing a lot of them not making it to 100k before needing a major rebuild.  

    I won't own stuff I can't depend on


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 24, 2021)

2001 Mazda B3000, 5 speed manual transmission, (Ford Ranger with a Mazda name plate,) 240,000 miles. Been paid off for many years, liability insurance only.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 24, 2021)

A little story...

In 1999, I just HAD to have a new truck, so I signed up for a Toyota Tacoma TRD all macked out, and the payments to go with it.

This was in late summer, and I was dog deer hunting in those days.  After the first deer season, my new truck had brush burn, a cracked windshield, a tree dent in the tailgate, and enough dirt inside to plant taters.  

It hadn't rolled over 10k on the odo, and I still had 39 payments to go.  I had it detailed, buffed out, and put it on my buddy's used lot for sale.  

Luckily, a guy got sucked in by the winch, and 31/10.50 Swampers, and I got out gracefully.

Never again.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 24, 2021)

I do, just sold an '06 Acura and bought the first new car since that one...I'm driving a 2011 GMC Yukon XL 4WD w/ just over 100K on it, will drive it until the wheels fall off...


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 24, 2021)

92 Toyota 4x4
98 Chevy 4x4
01 Ford 4x4, 7.3

Wife drives a 13 suburban, yep, 4x4 also.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 24, 2021)

'02 Silverado 4WD with 204,XXX miles on it. Had it since 2010 as my daily driver. Hasn't been flawless, but still has been an outstanding truck. If the engine locked up tomorrow, I'd rebuild it and keep on keeping on.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 24, 2021)

2007 tacoma 2.7 4cyl 5spd/ 252000. 
I want a new truck but cant bring myself to buy.
Probably will just before retirement. 
And 89 Dakota Convertible for the nice weather.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 24, 2021)

Redbow said:


> I drive my old '86 Chevy silverado about twice a week now it stays in my shop our of the weather when not being used.
> 
> We do have 2 2019 vehicles. My Wife has a Rogue SUV and I have a Nissan Frontier. Neither of them get driven very much being elderly and retired for many years we stay home most of the time nowadays. We had the money to pay for the Nissans and at our age we said why not ? We have not had any car payments since before the turn of the 21st century, and we have not had a mortgage in a very long time either.
> 
> Honestly I had rather have my old Chevy than either one of the Nissan's.


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 24, 2021)

99 Ford Ranger. 4.0, 4 speed w/overdrive. 4 wheel drive. 193,000 miles. Had it 21 years.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 25, 2021)

Yep...
2002 Montero Limited 4WD on the left, 209K
2003 Montero Sport Limited 2WD on the right, 195K
Both loaded, leather, sunroof, etc. The full sized Montero is known as the frugal man's Land Cruiser, an amazingly capable off road vehicle, and a surprising level of luxury and tech for it's era.

Wife won't have anything else, so I'm left with maintaining hers until? 
I like mine so much I bought another one...-2006 Montero Limited 4WD with a broken timing belt and 136K.  It is still in my garage undergoing a lazy surgical procedure.


Man...I've got to get back to work on that thing, my wife has been very patient, since hers always lives in our one-car garage!


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 25, 2021)

transfixer said:


> 01 silverado 2500 4wd,   I work on late model vehicles daily,  I won't own one !   They've continued to over-complicate, over-computerize every aspect of todays vehicles,  which only leads to problems with electrical circuits, connections,  grounds, etc,,  drivetrains are designed to get the most fuel mileage possible,  which the majority of the time means it is NOT going to be durable, or last very long without having to have major repairs,  for example just rebuilt the trans in a 2017 silverado with only 90k on the clock,  seeing a lot of them not making it to 100k before needing a major rebuild.
> 
> I won't own stuff I can't depend on


The 2017’s are known for transmission issues. They seem to have corrected whatever it was in 2018 but I know the 8 speeds are trouble compared to the 6 speeds.


----------



## GLS (Feb 25, 2021)

Before retiring two years ago, my daily to work and back driver was a hand me down from wife to daughter to me 1997 Volvo 960 wagon, the last of the rear wheel drive Volvos.  The year before I retired, it got tee boned crushing the driver's side door partially and the passenger door worse.  I could get in and out of the driver's door.  No insurance was involved and cost of repair exceeded value but it was still safe to drive.  I stuffed pipe insulation in the open spaces between frame and back passenger door to keep out rain and air flow.  The neighbors loved it, especially when pollen covered it.  I depended on the rain to wash it.  When I retired, I gave it to one of the younger employees where I worked.  My weekender was my 4x4 winch equipped 2003 Sequoia.  A year ago September, I bought a 2016 4Runner.  I still have the Sequoia but my wife is begging me to sell it.  I can't bring myself to do so; it would be like selling one of my dogs.  It has 225,000 miles on it.  Before I bought the 4Runner, I had a factory trained Toyota mechanic who owned his own shop check it out.  "I don't know if you want to hear this, but I see no reason why it can't drive over 300K." Gil


----------



## transfixer (Feb 25, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> The 2017’s are known for transmission issues. They seem to have corrected whatever it was in 2018 but I know the 8 speeds are trouble compared to the 6 speeds.



   As far as I know they haven't changed the programming on the 6spds,  and the issue with them is mainly because they are bringing the torque converter clutch on almost immediately in 2nd gear, and keeping it on through gear changes,  sometimes partially on,,, sometimes fully on,  that puts an undue strain and causes premature wear on that clutch plate,  causing it to shed material,  which in turn circulates through the all aluminum pump housing,  and acts like sand, tearing up the pump, and filling the fluid full of a graphite looking clutch material, if someone drives mostly on the highway, with very little in town driving,  they will get more miles out of it before it needs repairs, but driving around town causes quicker failures, and to add to it because it shifts so many times, up and down,  the valvebody wears excessively which causes lower operating pressures than it needs to work correctly,  

    They've basically over complicated the thing, in an effort to get better fuel mileage,  and it does accomplish that,  until you have to rebuild it ,  then you've just lost all that money you saved on fuel.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 25, 2021)

I will if I ever get my shop built(Foundation is in. I'm not paying crazy prices for lumber).

I have the following in inventory waiting to be restored and updated:

1957 Mack B61
1961 Unimog
1962 Unimog
1974 Mini(already restored)
1974 Scout 800
1975 Blazer
1976 Bronco
1977 Bronco
1978 Glastron Carlson CVX20
1981 CJ8 Scrambler(already restored)
1997 F350 DRW


----------



## Railroader (Feb 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I will if I ever get my shop built(Foundation is in. I'm not paying crazy prices for lumber).
> 
> I have the following in inventory waiting to be restored and updated:
> 
> ...




Would LOVE an old Unimog, and/or an M37 Dodge...

I like your style,JIB.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2021)

transfixer said:


> 01 silverado 2500 4wd,   I work on late model vehicles daily,  I won't own one !   They've continued to over-complicate, over-computerize every aspect of todays vehicles,  which only leads to problems with electrical circuits, connections,  grounds, etc,,  drivetrains are designed to get the most fuel mileage possible,  which the majority of the time means it is NOT going to be durable, or last very long without having to have major repairs,  for example just rebuilt the trans in a 2017 silverado with only 90k on the clock,  seeing a lot of them not making it to 100k before needing a major rebuild.
> 
> I won't own stuff I can't depend on



I don't disagree with your sentiment at all, however I remember everybody saying the exact same stuff about the '99 - '07s when they were new, and 15-20 years later, here we are with them as the standard for 'ole reliable...'


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 25, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Would LOVE an old Unimog, and/or an M37 Dodge...
> 
> I like your style,JIB.


I purchased four M715s from the GA Forestry Commission about 12 years ago. They had a lot of M37's sitting there too. Could have gotten them for $500 each give or take. 
I was tired of driving down to Macon to drag trucks home.

Everything was rust free since they had all been sitting in fire stations for brush trucks.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 25, 2021)

bassboy1 said:


> I don't disagree with your sentiment at all, however I remember everybody saying the exact same stuff about the '99 - '07s when they were new, and 15-20 years later, here we are with them as the standard for 'ole reliable...'



99-07 4L60e's were no different internally than the previous 4 or 5 years,  only difference was they started using a removeable bellhousing on all 4L60e's then,  programming was the same,   

  Internally the 6spds are a decent transmission, I'll even go so far as to say they're a good transmission,  you can use a tuning program to change the parameters of when the torque converter clutch applies , making it apply only after 4th or 5th gear and the unit will live a LOT longer,,  of course , technically that is against the law.  

 Now the 8spds and 10spds are a total different animal,  all bets are off with them,  but they will likely be much worse than the 6spds,, 

  Good for my business,,   bad for the consumers.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I will if I ever get my shop built(Foundation is in. I'm not paying crazy prices for lumber).
> 
> I have the following in inventory waiting to be restored and updated:
> 
> ...



GON North campout/4WD gathering at @jiminbogart's place?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 25, 2021)

normaldave said:


> GON North campout/4WD gathering at @jiminbogart's place?




Just to be clear, most of my stuff is junk waiting to be restored.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Just to be clear, most of my stuff is junk waiting to be restored.


"Junk" you say?...purely perspective my man...Remember "JLM" Junk (4WD) Lives Matter.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 25, 2021)

My daily driver is a 2008 Tacoma with 410,000 miles and it runs and drives just fine.


----------



## SLY22 (Feb 25, 2021)

2004 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner 4cyl with 250,000 miles and finnaly just had the belts replaced.
2010 328I BMW 120,000 miles still runs good ( expensive to maintain )
2014 Infinity QX 80 with 75,000 miles that has been meticulosly maintained.
2014 F150 FX4 110,000 miles and it runs great


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 26, 2021)

94 Toyota truck over 500,000 miles 5 motors later still drive it. Still looks pretty good. New truck setting in garage with 4,000 miles. I did get a 2006 Canyon 4 wheel drive 82000 miles I started driving to work.


----------



## zedex (Feb 27, 2021)

I prefer the older vehicles. 

I had an 86 Nissan 720 pickup. Loved it. But, around the 250,000 mile point, I replaced the engine.  Shortly after,  sold it. No rust and very solid. 

Currently,  I drive a 99 Corolla (134,000 km/ about 83000 miles) Giving my 01 Dakota (202,000mi) to my daughter so it's off the road for a restoration. 

I'm considering either another Dakota or older chevy truck for next vehicle.  Dont want luxury options,  though.  I'm not so lazy to work a window regulator, or manually adjust the seats or mirrors.  I know how to lock and unlock doors, too.

Bare bones vehicles..... my kind of ride


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 27, 2021)

Back around '98, '99, I wanted a new Silverado so bad! The old truck I had would pull a horse trailer with one horse, but not with two.
So in 2000 I ran across one with all the stuff I wanted and negotiated all day until they relented right at closing time and I had my Silverado.
Today that truck has over 200,000 miles and is my daily driver. It pulls horse trailers, boat trailers, a camper and utility trailers. It's a farm truck.
It ran mudders of some sort until 2003 when I bought an ATV now it runs all terrains.
Don't want anything different. I hope it runs from now on.


----------



## WishboneW (Feb 28, 2021)

1984 GMC 4x4 short bed
2003 Cavalier 4dr


----------



## nix03 (Feb 28, 2021)

I drive a 93 Toyota 4x4 every day everywhere. Work, picking up kids at school, feeding cows and hunting.
I could afford a new truck but I’m fine with what I drive.
I like listening to the people talking about trying to keep up with the Jones’s wth their car payments and ungodly house payments.


----------



## tcward (Feb 28, 2021)

2004 Ford Taurus as a daily driver. Got an 03 Lariat 4x4 that sits in the yard until the weekend...


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes, 1997 Ford F-350 7.3 power stroke with 175,000 miles.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 1, 2021)

2000 f250 crew cab 4x4,7.3. I bought this truck with a cracked block knowing I had to swap the engine. $7500 later I had a 150,000 mile used engine,new radiator and hoses,new alternator and water pump. Over the next year or so I had the rear end rebuilt,batteries and cables replaced and front suspension rebuilt. I’ve done the brakes on it. $20,000 in it now but I’ll be driving this truck for many years. I’ve also got an ‘06 suburban z71 4x4 with a little over 200,000 miles. Just replaced hubs and cv axles on it. My son has an ‘03 suburban I bought from a buddy who bought it new. 300,000 plus on that one. You can’t beat those 2000-2006 5.3 litre engines.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 8, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> My daily driver is a 2008 Tacoma with 410,000 miles and it runs and drives just fine.
> View attachment 1068769


400k miles? Man, you’ve been around the block a time or two!!


----------



## Mattval (Mar 8, 2021)

We notoriously have old vehicles.  We keep vehicles as long as possible.  I have a 2002 Silverado reg cab.  We just got a Honda pilot.  But before that we had a 2000 pontiac grand prix.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 15, 2021)

Bought a new 4runner in 02’ and drove it till 2-3 years ago. Put 465,000 on her and it had the original motor and tranny when I sold it. Bought a used 04  4runner with about 210k miles and just rolled over 315k. Gonna sell her soon and buy a used 7-10k 4runner soon. Wife drives new RAV4.


----------



## hopper (Mar 16, 2021)

The 2003 F250 just got a new V10 600 miles ago, drives and pulls great. The 99 Jeep runs good when it ain't in the shop??


----------



## ilbcnu (Mar 16, 2021)

94 Jeep yj 114.000 miles (currently in shop for re-built tranny) 2006 f150 112.000 miles. Runs and rides like new. O7 4runner 170.000 miles. 98 3rd gen. 4runner 315.000 miles, just changed timing belt and water pump, and t-stat all original, timing belt still good shape but developed water pump leak and might as well change all since you have to remove water pump to get to belt. Shop wanted 1200 did myself in 5 hrs and 200 bucks. 06 G3 1860 tunnel hull 90 hp yamaha with 65 hrs wouldn't trade it for the world. If it's broke around here we fix it


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 31, 2021)

We do proudly.
2011 Chevy Suburban 199k about to part ways with it 
Just bought a 2000 Ford excursion last month 171k, this is the second one that we have owned and I prefer them over the suburban any day.
My truck on the other hand is a 2016 F-250 with 109K


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 31, 2021)

I do. My wife and I make more money now than I really ever thought we would and I still can't stand the thought of a truck payment. 2007 Toyota Tundra. Before that I had a 2006 Toyota Tacoma that had 260,000 miles on it. I'd be driving it still but I gave it to my son when he turned 16


----------



## mossyoakpro (Apr 14, 2021)

1999 Toyota Tacoma 4wd
2002 Ford Excursion 4wd
2006 F250 King Ranch FX4

Excursion and F250 are daily drivers...Toyota is farm/hunting machine.  I would not hesitate to go anywhere in any of them although with gas and diesel on the rise it would be expensive in those 2 road hogs.  LOL


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2021)

My 04 4runner just hit 320k and soon I will sell it and buy another used 4runner with maybe 170-200k miles on it, maybe 8-10k at most. Likely have liability only on it, too.


----------



## Shotgun1 (May 9, 2021)

I am an oldy but goody type. Have a 32 fi motorhome on a ford 99 f53 chassis. 75kmiles and going strong. Camille has a 99 explorer as a daily driver. 87k and doing great. My daily 99 ranger has been perfect until yesterday. I was moving a trailer around the yard. Shifted to reverse and heard a noise. First thought my load had shifted but checked and it was secure. Got back in tried to back up and no reverse. This truck has never towed a lot. when I bought it there was no indication of a ball ever being on the bumper.Truck has 118k miles. I have always done most of my work on my vehicles but transmissions I know nothing about. Can anyone on here give me advice about getting it repaired,replaced or what type shop I should go to . Small shop chain type shop or what. I don't do dealers. Thanks in advance


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 9, 2021)

2005 F-150 Crew Lariat
1999 F-150 4X4 Lariat
1992 Ford Festiva...somebody tries to buy my Festiva several times a year
ALL well over 200,000 miles.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 19, 2021)

I just picked up another f-250 with the 7.3. It’s a 99 model 2wd crew cab. It will be a backup work truck. My suburban needs a tranny.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ive got an 02 f250 7.3 with almost 240,000 miles on it. I did daily drive it, but ive been working from home for the last year, so I dont drive as much. Ill drive it until it costs me more to fix it than its worth.


----------



## 7 point (Jun 23, 2021)

04 f150 5.4 79k and a 98 tacoma 4wd 4cyl 222k the ford is my daily driver the Tacoma is my weekend bounce around truck


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 23, 2021)

08 Grand Cherokee w 219k
Gave my 18’ F160 to the wife cause I was slamming the miles.


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 7, 2021)

'04 Z-71 but it ain't a daily driver any more. Which is probably why it's only got 130K miles on it. And no, it ain't for sale as I plan on being buried in it...


----------



## Waddams (Jul 7, 2021)

03 Nissan Frontier, Crew Cab, 2WD, 178k miles. Think it might need a new ignition switch, and I just had the starter, coil, distributor, spark plugs, and wires replaced. But it's paid for, insurance is cheap, and has been a good truck. Windows, locks, seats - all manual. I like the idea that the less bells and whistles, the less stuff that can break.


----------



## ol bob (Jul 7, 2021)

06 Nissan Frontier 200k miles plan on it being the last truck I own.


----------



## madsam (Jul 13, 2021)

My daily driver .


----------



## Beagler (Jul 16, 2021)

I drive a 2001 Silverado 71.000 miles I also have a 2012 sonic with 54.000 miles. I’ve looked at new one and just can’t see paying what they want.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 16, 2021)

Beagler said:


> I drive a 2001 Silverado 71.000 miles I also have a 2012 sonic with 54.000 miles. I’ve looked at new one and just can’t see paying what they want.


With the super low miles on those I wouldn’t be concerned at all with a new vehicle. Those Chevy 5.3 from that era are the best engines around.


----------



## bonnransr (Jul 16, 2021)

1997 Dodge Ram 2500 cummings


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jul 23, 2021)

I can't resist this one...



No one in my household has ever had a new car.

The most reliable things (less than 10 years and 200,000 miles) go to my wife and daughter.

Me (by choice) and my son (by age and $) drive the really old stuff.

I my daily driver is 18 years old, and so is his.

Right now, what everyone drives is pretty solid, but I have driven things so old and marginal, that every commute could have easily turned into an adventure.

I think I really do, on some level, like the "challenge" of driving older vehicles.





I also think I have saved a bunch of money in interest on car payments over the last 40 years.   (The only money I ever borrowed for a car was was $2000 from the local bank in 1983 to buy an FJ40 Toyota Land Cruiser  (wish I still had that thing!)

The money I saved on car payments has been spent on a whole bunch of boats, outdoor gear, hunting and fishing trips, vacations, interesting projects, etc.)


One day, I might wise-up and buy a new 4x4 pick-up or SUV when I start getting stressed about doing roadside repairs or having to call the occasional tow truck.  But, as long as I can keep the plates spinning, I'm sticking with what I do.


----------



## Concrete Pete (Oct 5, 2021)

I do. I have 99 problems, but a car note isn’t one.

I understand the appeal of a new car and sometimes a family needs one vehicle that has no reliability issues. So my wife drives a vehicle we bought new.

I on the other hand cannot justify going into more debt and spending over $10k in interest on a new car or whatever it comes out to at the end of the lone. I’d much rather be putting that money to work for me vs dumping it into a depreciating asset.

My first two cars are worth less than $5,000 combined.

They are:

*1992 Mercury Grand Marquis* - I love the Grand Marquis and the Crown Vic. It’s like driving a couch and you get a nice V8.

Grand Marquis are usually owned by older folks who took care of them.

People get out of your way if they see a Crown Vic because they think you’re the police.

My Grand Marquis was Gold/Champaign colored. I called her Dorothy (after the Golden Girls).

*1998 Ford Explore* - Still driving this baby. God willing it’ll last another two years. It has 225k miles on it. I had to replace the transmission for $3k. If you average out that $3K over a couple years, I’ve had come out ahead of buying a new car (payments + insurance). I want to get her to 250k miles. I call her Dora (Dora the Explora). The back is cool because you get the equivalent of a Ranger bed with a cover.

Don’t know what I’ll get next. Would love to talk to you guys and get your opinions on good used vehicles and trust worthy dealers. I’m a computer programmer. I know very little about cars.


----------



## Concrete Pete (Oct 5, 2021)

bonnransr said:


> 1997 Dodge Ram 2500 cummings



Family member has one. He used it as a work truck. He did not baby it. It’s still ticking just fine.

Everyone I’ve met that’s owned one speaks very highly of this model.


----------



## Concrete Pete (Oct 5, 2021)

transfixer said:


> 01 silverado 2500 4wd,   I work on late model vehicles daily,  I won't own one !   They've continued to over-complicate, over-computerize every aspect of todays vehicles,  which only leads to problems with electrical circuits, connections,  grounds, etc,,  drivetrains are designed to get the most fuel mileage possible,  which the majority of the time means it is NOT going to be durable, or last very long without having to have major repairs,  for example just rebuilt the trans in a 2017 silverado with only 90k on the clock,  seeing a lot of them not making it to 100k before needing a major rebuild.
> 
> I won't own stuff I can't depend on



To your point about vehicles being over-complicated now:

I remember when the guy who fixed your car was called a ‘mechanic’ not a ‘tech’.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 5, 2021)

Concrete Pete said:


> To your point about vehicles being over-complicated now:
> 
> I remember when the guy who fixed your car was called a ‘mechanic’ not a ‘tech’.



  Yes,  in all fairness though, now with the stuff we have to know in order to work on these vehicles,  we're a lot more "technical"  than we used to be,   my laptop sits on top of my toolbox,, and its not there for social media,,  its where I have all my tech resources,,, and access to Alldata , and Corporate technical information .


----------



## Concrete Pete (Oct 5, 2021)

transfixer said:


> Yes,  in all fairness though, now with the stuff we have to know in order to work on these vehicles,  we're a lot more "technical"  than we used to be,   my laptop sits on top of my toolbox,, and its not there for social media,,  its where I have all my tech resources,,, and access to Alldata , and Corporate technical information .



Makes sense.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 5, 2021)

Concrete Pete said:


> Makes sense.



  Nowadays I not only rebuild transmissions,  but reprogram the software in some of them,  to make them more durable than the manufacturer intended


----------



## Concrete Pete (Oct 5, 2021)

transfixer said:


> Nowadays I not only rebuild transmissions,  but reprogram the software in some of them,  to make them more durable than the manufacturer intended



Overall has the extra software helped?

I can see where emission and fuel economy standards tie the manufacturer’s hands in some cases.

Like you said earlier, it seems like all these new cars are having major problems well before they should be.


----------



## Katalee (Oct 5, 2021)

2000 GMC pickup with 135,000 miles. Regular Cab and 2 wheel drive. 1998 Chevy 4x4 extended cab 250,000 miles, for hunting and work.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 5, 2021)

Concrete Pete said:


> Overall has the extra software helped?
> 
> I can see where emission and fuel economy standards tie the manufacturer’s hands in some cases.
> 
> Like you said earlier, it seems like all these new cars are having major problems well before they should be.



  by deleting some of the programming that is designed to get the most fuel mileage out of the vehicle,  you can extend the life of both the engines in some vehicles and the transmissions, and the loss in mileage is very minimal, and hardly noticeable in most cases


----------

